# Before I agree this.. Thoughts?



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

OK, so I've always had the grief of having several cars and not declaring mods, which is OK up to the point of an problem, so I chose to do it straight.

Audi C7 RS6 - 760bhp approx, exhaust, uprated Alcon brakes, map, filters, etc..
Golf R - FMIC, hard pipes, plugs, coils, exhaust, etc. 440hp
GTiR - Everything under the sun including straight cut dog box, brakes etc. and 600hp capable motor, running 400hp conservative but plans for more
GTR - 1000hp approx and all supprting mods
Datsun 240Z, not yet running but will be 1000hp VR38
R32 Gold, Rotrex supercharger, Milltek, 380hp approx
Couple of other (ford) rustbuckets. 800hp between them both

£2400 per annum, comp and with everything declared. Works out to just under £200 per month, which I think is an epic bargain.

Anyone know of a better deal, as I may add a GT3 to the list very soon and a couple of Renaults including a Phase 2 V6 Clio.

I'm 39, clean license and no knocks in 5 years.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

assuming they are all insured under a "trader" policy, chances are you're as good as uninsured.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

No it's a Adrian Flux Multi car policy with all mods declared.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

arm off at the elbow then


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Thought as much. Really didn't know as I've always had mine separately insured


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Definitely snatch their arm off...Flux wanted £1200 just to insure my new Track Edition...got it with Admiral for £550


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

that looks like a good price. A concern I have with the multi car policies for the family is if my wife smashes one of the other cars I will punished with no claims deduction (I assume). So tend to steer clear, despite having a few cars.

if you are the only one driving them, or my assumption is incorrect then it looks very good.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

I have another insurance policy for that. Don't let her drive anything other than her car


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That looks to be a good price. Not that easy to insure anything decent car-wise for less than £300 per car, so with high-performance motors and mods for that price, it seems good.

(Love the Phase 2 V6 Clio's - especially in blue)


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Ask Pace Ward for a quote - I've had multi car policies over the past few years using either Hiscox or Markerstudy.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Try AIB "high net worth multi car policy" with agreed values


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Try AIB "high net worth multi car policy" with agreed values


mention the forum as well as they are a site sponsor


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> that looks like a good price. A concern I have with the multi car policies for the family is if my wife smashes one of the other cars I will punished with no claims deduction (I assume). So tend to steer clear, despite having a few cars.



Yes this is what stopped me from getting a policy like this in the past.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

When I had an Admiral multi-car policy (3 cars on it) - and before that Direct Line - each car had its own separate insurance policy so each had its own NCB. You had build separate NCB on each car, couldn't just say I've got 15 years and they applied to all cars. So a claim on one, would not impact the NCB on the others. However, not sure if all multi-car policies are like this, perhaps not??


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SKNAM said:


> When I had an Admiral multi-car policy (3 cars on it) - and before that Direct Line - each car had its own separate insurance policy so each had its own NCB. You had build separate NCB on each car, couldn't just say I've got 15 years and they applied to all cars. So a claim on one, would not impact the NCB on the others. However, not sure if all multi-car policies are like this, perhaps not??



exactly. NCB's are for each car. and the overall policy value is made up of £200 here, £300 there, £600 etc, etc.....all totally seperate.


----------

